# Teichschale verkleiden nur womit und wie??



## ferdek (12. Jan. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Frage wurde bereits öfter gestellt. Jedoch will ich im Frühjahr mein  Teich anders gestalten. Wie habt Ihr die Teichumrandung bzw. den schwarzen Rand verkleidet.

Gruß + Danke

Ferdek


----------



## Christine (12. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teichschale verkleiden nur womit und wie??*

Hallo Ferdek,

wenn auch verspätet: :Willkommen2 bei uns. Hier bist Du richtig.

Vielleicht stellst Du uns Dich und Deinen Teich erst einmal in Wort und Bild ein wenig vor. Du wirst sehen, dann purzeln hier auch die Anregungen.

In der Zwischenzeit kann ich Dir nur empfehlen: Lesen, lesen, lesen. Hier durch diese Rubrik und auch ein bisserl Basiswissen schadet nicht. Der Winter wird noch ein bißchen dauern, Du hast also Zeit genug.


----------

